# Future EMT student with a question about trauma



## studentemt (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello. I hope this is where I should put this, I'm new to forums. I will be beginning classes for my EMT Basic in May and have a couple questions for experienced EMT/Paramedics. I am not an overly squeamish person, but I feel like I could go into shock if I see trauma. When I was a little kid (11 years old) my father lost his battle with cancer so I was in an out of the hospital a lot so I think that might have something to do with this fear. I have never really seen anything close to a lot of blood except for on TV which I usually have no problem with. Just thinking about seeing some crazy car accident gets my heart pumping and hands sweating. So my main question is, does everyone have this fear before going in the program and what should I do to make sure I don't faint on a call or something? Thank you.


----------



## NJN (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to get the heart pumping and hands sweating when going to a call.... then I got used to it and its hard to get me out of bed when we have a BLS call. The novelty wears off, but there still is a direct relationship between the type of call and how i feel about it.


----------



## NJN (Feb 4, 2009)

Also check this out... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8ZYsuwgehk


----------



## artman17847 (Feb 4, 2009)

UUUmmm, seeing something as devasting as a high speed collison that results in death can be very challenging for a new EMT. Do you have a fear of blood? I had a friend that would pass out at the site of blood, EMS was not the career for him. If you don't have a "physical reaction" like that, then I think you should make sure you have someone to talk to when this happens. It will likely be fairly traumatic for you but you will find ways to deal with it and soon you will come to understand it. Good luck in class.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 4, 2009)

I personally don't have much trouble with blood and guts.  What gets me is MY own blood, no matter how small the cut.  If it's a decent flow, HELLO PSYCHOGENIC SHOCK!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 4, 2009)

I am too busy working to let it overwhelm me.


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 5, 2009)

I would go to a hospital and ask if you could observe a few surgeries. I did that when I first started to consider medicine, remembering that I was NOT a fan of bloody stuff when I was a kid/teenager. Surprisingly, I didn't care too much. The only stuff that got me was the sound of a large chunk of skin being ripped off during a cosmetic surgery (sounds exactly like a grapefruit being peeled). :wacko:


----------



## Dobby (Feb 6, 2009)

As prevoisuly suggested try and get some voluntary hours in maby out on the road, try and get some exposure first before you actualy commit yourself to this line of work. 

Nervousnes, palpitations, sweaty palms is all part of the game for any new emt (irrespective of level ) who has just either done emt-b or moved a level up. When I qualified as an emt-b I was petrified and it took me a good while to get into the swing of things. Recently I just completed my Emt-I and still get a little shake if its on an ILS level and is hectic. so thats all normal 

...but these fears are all just a fear of accidently messing up and thats ok as I was told by a very wise emt-p overconfidence leads to stuff ups. 

The actual fear of seeing blood and gruesome things thats something to be concerned about because you will be subjected to it more than enough once you are qaulified and need to keep your composure and professionalism for the sake of the patient. 

So check it out first work a few volly shifts see how things go.....I hope you will be ok. 

This is all just a personal opinoin and is no way ment to offend anyone . :blush:


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Feb 6, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> I would go to a hospital and ask if you could observe a few surgeries...


You should also check with your local Ambulance or fire services to see if you can go on a ride-along. That would be the best way to actually SEE what you're about to get into. 

Also, don't brood on the subject. Just pay attention in class, study your books and ask good questions of your instructors and preceptors. Know your stuff, and chances are your training will kick in and you'll be too busy doing your job to be freaked.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 6, 2009)

:] Don't worry too much. If you see something nasty out in the field, after a few seconds of assesing, they're gonna cover it up with a dressing!


----------



## studentemt (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the help. I am actually getting set up with an 8 hour ride-along with the local fire department. I'm excited. Thanks again.


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Feb 6, 2009)

good luck!!


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 8, 2009)

I had issues with seeing icky stuff when I was younger. But I've found on scenes, there is more of a focus on getting your job done than there is feeling woozy. We become task oriented which doesn't leave much opportunity for self indulgence.


----------



## marineman (Feb 9, 2009)

It's best if you're a 3rd member on a crew for the first couple nasty calls as you most likely will freeze up momentarily before your training kicks in and you don't even have to think you just do your job. It's not something to be ashamed of, anyone that says they didn't freak out a little bit their first time seeing something like that in person is flat out lying. We are trained well enough on the basics that after the initial shock is passed you don't have to think you will naturally move and perform decent BLS. If you pass out at the sight that's something completely different but just getting a little tweaked is no big deal. Once you've done it a few times you won't even skip a beat you'll just do your job and carry on.

For example my first call ever was a fatal trauma, tractor bucket came down on patients head, head ended up 3 inches thick. I froze when I got on scene briefly before going in and checking ABC's despite it being useless. Tonight our supper was interrupted by a self inflicted gunshot wound to the head (.44 or 357 we're not sure but it was big), you could fit your hand in the exit wound. We arrived on scene walked up called 119, gave the cops our name and went back and finished supper. It all comes with time much like everything else in this career.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sasha said:


> :] Don't worry too much. If you see something nasty out in the field, after a few seconds of assesing, they're gonna cover it up with a dressing!



You sound like my instructor! He puts this nasty picture of an avulsion up on the screen and goes "Eeeeeeewwwww.......isn't that gross? Well guess what? You get to cover it right up!"

Reply to the OP: I don't know your situation in detail, but one thing that helped me was doing much more than the required time in the ER.


----------



## Dobby (Feb 10, 2009)

Well said guys & girls lots of valid points...i like Sasha's one the best just cover it right up!!! 

Im glad you got some ride-along shifts keep us updated how it goes. B)


----------

